# Essere solidali ... ti vogliamo bene



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2017)

ESSERE SOLIDALI

Sono  giorni che penso a questa frase, essere solidali, essere solidale … sostenere, confortare, abbracciare con affetto  chi è in un momento di difficoltà a causa di una becera vigliaccheria, a causa di chi evita di guardarsi allo specchio perché vedrebbe   un mostro, una merda, a causa di chi  una volta di più irrompe nella vita altrui per creare dolo,  per spaccare un’armonia che può esser forte o lieve ma c’è ed è intoccabile per chiunque  

Io sono solidale con te e con me tutti coloro, che sono qui, e sanno della gravità della cosa.

Chiedi quello che vuoi noi ti sosterremo. 

Non farò qui inutili pettegolezzi tanto cari in altri luoghi, dove ancora una volta se possibile è stata calpestata la dignità umana, insabbiando, nascondendo e formulando ipotesi abominevoli per non mettersi in discussione, era un’occasione e come era prevedibile è stata disattesa

Ti saresti aspettata una voce che scrivesse: “ ehi fermi tutti, basta, è successa una cosa grave, meglio tacere e favorire la soluzione” …invece 
Voli pindarici sul nulla o meglio sui soliti noiosissimi quaraquaqua


Ecco la voce è la nostra qui, siamo indignati, incazzati, arrabbiati e siamo con te, senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2017)

*...*

Solidarietà!!

Da un estratto di alcune righe da me scritte qualche tempo fa a un* utent* di tradinet

ecco.. IL LURIDUME.. la persona LURIDA
Quella che per avere quanto forse anche gli spettasse, costruisce su di te cose vergognose e artificiose, distruggendoti come persona


e il lurido è lurido.. resta lurido.. non è che cambia

per lui ha ragione, per lui va bene così, per lui è giusto così.



La risposta più odiosa e devastante x la persona lurida è il sorriso


----------



## perplesso (20 Marzo 2017)

inutile aspettarsi dignità, coraggio delle proprie azioni ed onestà intellettuale da chi ha abbondantemente dimostrato di non possedere nessuna di queste qualità, anzi.

Possiamo solo sperare che finalmente vengano aperti gli occhi, da parte di tutti, su chi un tempo, erroneamente, osavamo chiamare amici.


----------



## ilnikko (20 Marzo 2017)

Sono venuto a conoscenza e...che dire, non ho parole, oltre a non capire a che pro e a chi giova quello che è stato fatto, cioè una vigliaccheria gratuita e fine a sè stessa. Ovviamente,come ho detto a lei spero si riesca a risalire e fargliela pagare, in un modo o nell'altro. Io ci sono.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Marzo 2017)

*Io ci sono.*


----------



## Woland (20 Marzo 2017)

Questo post di Fiammetta mi fa piacere perchè mi permette di dire due parole. Ovviamente voi potete tranquillamente dire ma che cazzo vuole questo sempre in mezzo che è arrivato l'altro giorno...ok ci sta. 

So di chi parlate, non bisogna essere dei geni per capirlo. Mi sono accorto che qualcosa di grave era successo per alcune cose che ho notato. Dalle parole di Fiammetta mi pare di capire che si tratta di una cosa particolarmente spregevole. 

Avrei voluto contattarla ma un pò perchè sono abbastanza timido di mio e non sono un persona invadente non l'ho fatto. Pensare che quando sono entrato nel forum non ci siamo presi benissimo e non so se lei ha capito che in realtà mi stava molto simpatica. Devo dire che manca al forum: il suo modo di scherzare con voi (sembra di vederla che se la ride), quando è arrabbiata e scrive i post sbagliando e mangiandosi le parole, quando è rilassata e scrive tutto giusto ma non si capisce niente lo stesso...scherzo 

Alla fine non so nulla di lei ma a me da l'idea di essere una persona buona e generosa e oggigiorno purtroppo a essere troppo generosi si finisce per essere fregati. Spero tu possa rivolvere tutto per il meglio e niente torna presto. Un abbraccio grande.

Scusate il pippone...


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Marzo 2017)

*Visita breve*

Mi hanno detto. Era ora che qualcuno aprisse sto 3ddì. serve un posto in bella vista per dire: sta cosa fa schifo, oltre mille altre considerazioni che per ora sono inopportune, premature o tutt'e due le cose. 
detto questo, torno al castello.
Baci & abbracci.
Arci


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2017)

E' oltre il trash...non penso si possa commentare in altro modo..civiltà :unhappy:

un abbraccio stretto.


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2017)

lo sa


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto. Era ora che qualcuno aprisse sto 3ddì. serve un posto in bella vista per dire: sta cosa fa schifo, oltre mille altre considerazioni che per ora sono inopportune, premature o tutt'e due le cose.
> detto questo, torno al castello.
> Baci & abbracci.
> Arci



Buongiorno arci .

 Io non so cosa sia successo, da quel che posso intuire una qualche intromissione grave nella vita reale di qualcuno. Non so chi sia, ma non importa. A chiunque sia va un abbraccio. E davvero dico una cosa: finché si tratta di scazzare per bagatelle forumistiche va tutto bene. Nel reale della gente e' schifoso.


----------



## LucyLiu (21 Marzo 2017)

un abbraccio 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Buongiorno arci .
> 
> Io non so cosa sia successo, da quel che posso intuire una qualche intromissione grave nella vita reale di qualcuno. Non so chi sia, ma non importa. A chiunque sia va un abbraccio. E davvero dico una cosa: finché si tratta di scazzare per bagatelle forumistiche va tutto bene. Nel reale della gente e' schifoso.


Senza polemica ma se le bagatelle le alimenti entrando nel reale delle persone ( da mesi ) e con una sequenza infinita di pettegolezzi ( falsi o reali che siano ) 
alimenti un clima di rancore e Armi la mano di qualsiasi   psicopatico/a  che si sente investito di un ruolo e si sente tutelato da questo clima ( l'utente mi dice che pochi giorni fa sparlavano della sua persona Ancora dopo mesi  ) 
quando inneschi questo meccanismo non lo fermi mica che l'anonimato del web esalta a copre 
Ci saranno altri episodi ? Mi auguro di no ma se dovessi metterci la mano sul fuoco non lo farei

E' da luglio che lo dico non entrate nel reale delle persone che so cazzi..ma ero visionaria ...infatti vedi te a che sponda si è  arrivati
Comunque Ari bentornata


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senza polemica ma se le bagatelle le alimenti entrando nel reale delle persone ( da mesi ) e con una sequenza infinita di pettegolezzi ( falsi o reali che siano )
> alimenti un clima di rancore e Armi la mano di qualsiasi   psicopatico/a  che si sente investito di un ruolo e si sente tutelato da questo clima ( l'utente mi dice che pochi giorni fa sparlavano della sua persona Ancora dopo mesi  )
> quando inneschi questo meccanismo non lo fermi mica che l'anonimato del web esalta a copre
> Ci saranno altri episodi ? Mi auguro di no ma se dovessi metterci la mano sul fuoco non lo farei
> ...


Diciamo che, volendo in qualche modo "sfruttare" questa situazione x farne argomento di riflessione, è un po come i giocatori di calcio in campo che si lasciano andare a proteste sguaiate e scenate polemiche con l'arbitro durante la partita.

Tra il pubblico che guarda ci puo' essere il gruppo di "matti",che si carica di quanto vede, e a fine partita va a sfasciare auto e locali.

Quando si è in interazione sociale, a qualsiasi livello, i condizionamenti sono praticamente inevitabili, e questo andrebbe tenuto sempre a mente.

Ovviamente se vado a bruciare un'auto a fine partita perché i giocatori della mia squadra hanno fatto in campo la tragedia greca x un rigore dubbio, la responsabilità è solo mia.

Ma anche i giocatori devono sapere che se fanno le tragedie greche in campo, ci può essere il matto sugli spalti che si carica e perde la testa.

È una riflessione generica.. Ma secondo me importante, in moltissimi ambiti, anche in quello familiare di coppia


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senza polemica ma se le bagatelle le alimenti entrando nel reale delle persone ( da mesi ) e con una sequenza infinita di pettegolezzi ( falsi o reali che siano )
> alimenti un clima di rancore e Armi la mano di qualsiasi   psicopatico/a  che si sente investito di un ruolo e si sente tutelato da questo clima ( l'utente mi dice che pochi giorni fa sparlavano della sua persona Ancora dopo mesi  )
> quando inneschi questo meccanismo non lo fermi mica che l'anonimato del web esalta a copre
> Ci saranno altri episodi ? Mi auguro di no ma se dovessi metterci la mano sul fuoco non lo farei
> ...


Fiammetta.
Credo che per queste questioni ciascuno possa al massimo rispondere per se'. A ognuno il proprio fardello, come si suol dire. Io non sono mai e sottolineo MAI entrata nell'ambito di questioni personali di chicchessia. Da nessuna parte. Mi e' capitato che nel rimarcarlo mi sia pure beccata epiteti  (carini eh... Come persona di merda) da parte di chi, evidentemente, non poteva dire lo stesso. E per mia fortuna sono riservatissima: la mia stessa situazione me lo impone. Cio' nonostante qualche ingresso nel mio reale, per quanto limitato a cose scritte in chiaro da me e poi ritorte contro, c'è anche stato. Amen. Io sto apposto. Vedo il forum come uno svago. Dove entrare, leggere e scrivere qualcosa in tranquillità. E purtroppo ho capito una gran cosa: che la libertà assoluta fa degenerare. Chiunque, comunque. E mi metto tranquillamente nel novero.

Tutto qua.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Fiammetta.
> Credo che per queste questioni ciascuno possa al massimo rispondere per se'. A ognuno il proprio fardello, come si suol dire. Io non sono mai e sottolineo MAI entrata nell'ambito di questioni personali di chicchessia. Da nessuna parte. Mi e' capitato che nel rimarcarlo mi sia pure beccata epiteti  (carini eh... Come persona di merda) da parte di chi, evidentemente, non poteva dire lo stesso. E per mia fortuna sono riservatissima: la mia stessa situazione me lo impone. Cio' nonostante qualche ingresso nel mio reale, per quanto limitato a cose scritte in chiaro da me e poi ritorte contro, c'è anche stato. Amen. Io sto apposto. Vedo il forum come uno svago. Dove entrare, leggere e scrivere qualcosa in tranquillità. E purtroppo ho capito una gran cosa: che la libertà assoluta fa degenerare. Chiunque, comunque. E mi metto tranquillamente nel novero.
> 
> Tutto qua.


Non mi riferivo a te ...ti ho quotata perché hai ben compreso il punto che se si travalica un limite che dovrebbe essere imposto da buon senso poi le sponde sono imprevedibili


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che, volendo in qualche modo "sfruttare" questa situazione x farne argomento di riflessione, è un po come i giocatori di calcio in campo che si lasciano andare a proteste sguaiate e scenate polemiche con l'arbitro durante la partita.
> 
> Tra il pubblico che guarda ci puo' essere il gruppo di "matti",che si carica di quanto vede, e a fine partita va a sfasciare auto e locali.
> 
> ...


Ribadisco si tratta di applicare un minimo di buon senso..e dire vabbè si è  andato troppo oltre sarà il caso di fermarsi? ( magari già con ritardo ma almeno sarebbe un segnale) 

Un labile spirito critico così tanto per riflettere ...boh ..vabbè..


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

In punto a voi due sopra proverò a rispondere più tardi. 

Ora il capo mi fa a polpette perché avrei dovuto finire un lavoro che invece staziona allegramente intonso sulla scrivania :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> In punto a voi due sopra proverò a rispondere più tardi.
> 
> Ora il capo mi fa a polpette perché avrei dovuto finire un lavoro che invece staziona allegramente intonso sulla scrivania :carneval:


Male molto male...ora et labora :rotfl:

Ciao a dopo


----------



## Divì (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che, volendo in qualche modo "sfruttare" questa situazione x farne argomento di riflessione, è un po come i giocatori di calcio in campo che si lasciano andare a proteste sguaiate e scenate polemiche con l'arbitro durante la partita.
> 
> Tra il pubblico che guarda ci puo' essere il gruppo di "matti",che si carica di quanto vede, e a fine partita va a sfasciare auto e locali.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Comunque...che noia avere ragione.


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque...che noia avere ragione.


su cosa?


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che, volendo in qualche modo "sfruttare" questa situazione x farne argomento di riflessione, è un po come i giocatori di calcio in campo che si lasciano andare a proteste sguaiate e scenate polemiche con l'arbitro durante la partita.Tra il pubblico che guarda ci puo' essere il gruppo di "matti",che si carica di quanto vede, e a fine partita va a sfasciare auto e locali.Quando si è in interazione sociale, a qualsiasi livello, i condizionamenti sono praticamente inevitabili, e questo andrebbe tenuto sempre a mente.Ovviamente se vado a bruciare un'auto a fine partita perché i giocatori della mia squadra hanno fatto in campo la tragedia greca x un rigore dubbio, la responsabilità è solo mia.Ma anche i giocatori devono sapere che se fanno le tragedie greche in campo, ci può essere il matto sugli spalti che si carica e perde la testa.È una riflessione generica.. Ma secondo me importante, in moltissimi ambiti, anche in quello familiare di coppia


Allora. Verissimo quello che dici in punto influenza dell'ambiente. Diciamo però che nell'ambito delle interazioni umane questa distinzione tra pubblico e giocatori io non la vedo. Ci sono persone sullo stesso piano. E certo: questo non toglie che ve ne possano essere alcune che per determinate caratteristiche di credibilità  (vera o presunta che sia) maggiormente in grado di ottenere ascolto, ed eventualmente fomentare il matto di turno. E l'ambiente a volte fa il resto. Come anche no, perché sempre di scelta individuale si tratta. Anche quella di stare in un certo ambiente. I miei personali campanelli di allarme? Ti dirò: Saltano non per le bagatelle, ma quando mi accorgo che c'è una gara al ribasso senza limiti. Non esiste uno stop: per cui si crea un clima surreale in forza del quale l'evidenza di alcuni fatti viene negata, e cio' che resta e' un contenitore vuoto. Tipo che spacco macchine, incendio negozi eppero' guai a dirmi qualcosa. E se lo fai sicuramente sei peggio di me. Quel sei peggio di me, in ambienti vuoti, ha troppo eco. Con la conseguenza che non si tratta più di parlare di pecche: si tratta di cambiare aria, o diventare peggio di quella voce. A seconda.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> su cosa?


Sulla necessità di porre limiti e poi eliminare chi non li rispetta.


----------



## brenin (21 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora. Verissimo quello che dici in punto influenza dell'ambiente. Diciamo però che nell'ambito delle interazioni umane questa distinzione tra pubblico e giocatori io non la vedo. Ci sono persone sullo stesso piano. E certo: questo non toglie che ve ne possano essere alcune che per determinate caratteristiche di credibilità  (vera o presunta che sia) maggiormente in grado di ottenere ascolto, ed eventualmente fomentare il matto di turno. E l'ambiente a volte fa il resto. Come anche no, perché sempre di scelta individuale si tratta. Anche quella di stare in un certo ambiente. I miei personali campanelli di allarme? Ti dirò: Saltano non per le bagatelle, ma quando mi accorgo che c'è una gara al ribasso senza limiti. Non esiste uno stop: per cui si crea un clima surreale in forza del quale l'evidenza di alcuni fatti viene negata, e cio' che resta e' un contenitore vuoto. Tipo che spacco macchine, incendio negozi eppero' guai a dirmi qualcosa. E se lo fai sicuramente sei peggio di me. Quel sei peggio di me, in ambienti vuoti, ha troppo eco. Con la conseguenza che non si tratta più di parlare di pecche: si tratta di cambiare aria, o diventare peggio di quella voce. A seconda.


Concordo. Perchè alla fine sia per i giocatori che per i vandali si tratta solo di misere giustificazioni che mirano esclusivamente a non assumersi le responsabilità dei propri atti ed a scaricare su altri i propri insuccessi ( calciatori ) o frustrazioni e rabbia repressa ( vendali ).


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sulla necessità di porre limiti e poi eliminare chi non li rispetta.


.
ecco lo vedi che anche a te piace il metodo Grillo 

se non sapessi che sei dell'altra sponda ,intendo partito, siamo una coppia perfetta:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ecco lo vedi che anche a te piace il metodo Grillo
> 
> se non sapessi che sei dell'altra sponda ,intendo partito, siamo una coppia perfetta:rotfl:


 No.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ESSERE SOLIDALI
> 
> Sono  giorni che penso a questa frase, essere solidali, essere solidale … sostenere, confortare, abbracciare con affetto  chi è in un momento di difficoltà a causa di una becera vigliaccheria, a causa di chi evita di guardarsi allo specchio perché vedrebbe   un mostro, una merda, a causa di chi  una volta di più irrompe nella vita altrui per creare dolo,  per spaccare un’armonia che può esser forte o lieve ma c’è ed è intoccabile per chiunque
> 
> ...


Quoto, solidarietà anche da parte mia. 
E comincio sempre più ad essere persuaso che l'albero sorto di fianco a questo, abbia i frutti avvelenati, confondendo libertà con licenza si arriva a questo, si abbattono i limiti del buonsenso e della decenza.
Sono diventati come i maiali di Orwell, più uguali degli altri. Che amarezza.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Allora. Verissimo quello che dici in punto influenza dell'ambiente. Diciamo però che nell'ambito delle interazioni umane questa distinzione tra pubblico e giocatori io non la vedo. Ci sono persone sullo stesso piano. E certo: questo non toglie che ve ne possano essere alcune che per determinate caratteristiche di credibilità  (vera o presunta che sia) maggiormente in grado di ottenere ascolto, ed eventualmente fomentare il matto di turno. E l'ambiente a volte fa il resto. Come anche no, perché sempre di scelta individuale si tratta. Anche quella di stare in un certo ambiente. I miei personali campanelli di allarme? Ti dirò: Saltano non per le bagatelle, ma quando mi accorgo che c'è una gara al ribasso senza limiti. Non esiste uno stop: per cui si crea un clima surreale in forza del quale l'evidenza di alcuni fatti viene negata, e cio' che resta e' un contenitore vuoto. *Tipo che spacco macchine, incendio negozi eppero' guai a dirmi qualcosa. E se lo fai sicuramente sei peggio di me*. Quel sei peggio di me, in ambienti vuoti, ha troppo eco. Con la conseguenza che non si tratta più di parlare di pecche: si tratta di cambiare aria, o diventare peggio di quella voce. A seconda.


probabilmente ho usato un esempio imperfetto per trasmettere un messaggio che comunque spero sia passato.

quanto agli ambienti.. ognuno sceglie quello che più gli si confà o più gli "sfagiola"..

mi sei fedele e comoda testimone, avendo a suo tempo tu scelto di scrivere altrove (forse tuttora, non lo so), che mai per un solo secondo ti ho giudicato per questo, né ti ho "invitato" a andare o restare o qualsiasi altra cosa..

questa si chiama libertà, ed è bello concederla, per quanto mi riguarda

io amo dialogare con tutti, e dopo tanti mesi qui dentro non ho mai mandato in culo nessuno, né offeso nessuno.

non posso dire lo stesso di altri nei miei confronti, ma pazienza... :mexican: 

e amo dialogare, specialmente con quelli che hanno ottiche diverse dalle mie, ma sui concetti, non sulle persone

le amicizie, gli affetti, i trascorsi, annebbiano la vista, e lo dico da una vita, mica da oggi

così come dico che il "privato" rapporto tra due persone va difeso in ogni modo e in ogni maniera, e non "dato in pasto", e ti dirò... che trovo queste cose che scrivo da sempre, tremendamente e terribilmente attuali

Ma quando il dialogo si sposta dal parlare di un concetto al difendere qualcuno (se stessi compresi) o offendere gratuitamente l'altro,  quello che si determina è esattamente quello che ho nerettato di sopra

è il segnale inequivocabile che un dialogo equilibrato e franco non è più possibile, almeno in quel momento, almeno in quel contesto, con quella persona.

Ed io, ai dialoghi così strutturati, non sono minimamente interessato


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ecco lo vedi che anche a te piace il metodo Grillo
> 
> se non sapessi che sei dell'altra sponda ,intendo partito, siamo una coppia perfetta:rotfl:



secondo me questo è un vantaggio :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.


.
e dai fammi contento 
ieri hai visto la tv Grillo chi non la pensa come me si faccia un partito , quindi non pensi che così elimina chi vuole entrare e farsi gli affari propri o qualsivoglia correnti?


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> secondo me questo è un vantaggio :carneval:


.
mi piace perchè li caccia , pensa se li mandava al confino:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> e dai fammi contento
> ieri hai visto la tv Grillo chi non la pensa come me si faccia un partito , quindi non pensi che così elimina chi vuole entrare e farsi gli affari propri o qualsivoglia correnti?


Non lo vedo neanche se mi pagano.
Un partito non è un forum, così come non è una coppia o una famiglia.
Ogni gruppo sociale ha regole sue proprie.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



ologramma ha detto:


> .
> mi piace perchè li caccia , pensa se li mandava al confino:carneval:


io vi ho sempre visto bene insieme... 

non ci posso far nulla, sono un inguaribile romantico :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

io ciò provato me annata male


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io vi ho sempre visto bene insieme...
> 
> non ci posso far nulla, sono un inguaribile romantico :carneval:


Oppure non capisci nulla di coppie.


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io vi ho sempre visto bene insieme...
> 
> non ci posso far nulla, sono un inguaribile romantico :carneval:


.
sai di tempo per noi grandini non ce n'è rimasto molto (famo i scongiuri:up ma vale la pena perderci un po di tempo prima o poi una cosa carina me la dice


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure non capisci nulla di coppie.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sai di tempo per noi grandini non ce n'è rimasto molto (famo i scongiuri:up ma vale la pena perderci un po di tempo prima o poi una cosa carina me la dice



secondo me Brunetta è una donna che le cose carine te le dice tutte insieme...

ed è lì che si tocca il paradiso


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> secondo me Brunetta è una donna che le cose carine te le dice tutte insieme...
> 
> ed è lì che si tocca il paradiso


.
la speranza è l'ultima a morire


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> probabilmente ho usato un esempio imperfetto per trasmettere un messaggio che comunque spero sia passato.quanto agli ambienti.. ognuno sceglie quello che più gli si confà o più gli "sfagiola"..mi sei fedele e comoda testimone, avendo a suo tempo tu scelto di scrivere altrove (forse tuttora, non lo so), che mai per un solo secondo ti ho giudicato per questo, né ti ho "invitato" a andare o restare o qualsiasi altra cosa..questa si chiama libertà, ed è bello concederla, per quanto mi riguardaio amo dialogare con tutti, e dopo tanti mesi qui dentro non ho mai mandato in culo nessuno, né offeso nessuno.non posso dire lo stesso di altri nei miei confronti, ma pazienza... :mexican: e amo dialogare, specialmente con quelli che hanno ottiche diverse dalle mie, ma sui concetti, non sulle personele amicizie, gli affetti, i trascorsi, annebbiano la vista, e lo dico da una vita, mica da oggicosì come dico che il "privato" rapporto tra due persone va difeso in ogni modo e in ogni maniera, e non "dato in pasto", e ti dirò... che trovo queste cose che scrivo da sempre, tremendamente e terribilmente attualiMa quando il dialogo si sposta dal parlare di un concetto al difendere qualcuno (se stessi compresi) o offendere gratuitamente l'altro,  quello che si determina è esattamente quello che ho nerettato di sopraè il segnale inequivocabile che un dialogo equilibrato e franco non è più possibile, almeno in quel momento, almeno in quel contesto, con quella persona.Ed io, ai dialoghi così strutturati, non sono minimamente interessato


Per me libertà e' pensare ciò che si pensa a prescindere da dove ci si trova. Un esempio: non è che qui mi sei simpatico, e altrove mi sei antipatico. E' inevitabile avere giudizi e opinioni su un altro. Anche qui: nulla di male nel dire tizio (che a te sta simpatico) a me e' invece antipatico. Per mille mila motivi, o fosse anche solo a livello epidermico. E' assai brutto il comportamento di chi, con la scusa (ufficiale) di proteggerti da chissà che mostro (e che sono io? Una povera scema?) paventa chissà quali conseguenze negative per il solo atto di conoscere l'altro. All'inizio credi sia una sorta di istinto materno, per quanto sbagliato. E la reazione è quella di dire "ellamaddosca!".Poi riflettendo capisci che non c'è nessuna volontà genuina di mettere in guardia chi da chi. Ma solo voglia di denigrare. Al pari di chi ti dice che fai schifo ma poi non sa neppure spiegarti il perché.Non mi avrebbe spostato una virgola se tu mi avessi detto " non scrivere la'". O meglio: me la avrebbe, eccome, spostata. Ma solo su di te. Inizialmente magari ci avrei visto un affettuoso avvertimento. Ma ti avrei messo alla prova, e se avessi capito che l'intento era solo denigratorio, beh... Avrei tratto le conclusioni che più mi sarebbe aggradato trarre. Nulla di particolarmente male, comunque.


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sulla necessità di porre limiti e poi eliminare chi non li rispetta.


è quello che si sta facendo, ma se qualcuno è talmente intriso di odio da arrivare a fare quello che è stato fatto, occorre usare mezzi ancora più incisivi per fermarlo.


----------



## Divì (21 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è quello che si sta facendo, ma se qualcuno è talmente intriso di odio da arrivare a fare quello che è stato fatto, occorre usare mezzi ancora più incisivi per fermarlo.


Concordo


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2017)

Al di là della questione della solidarietà, mi permetto di fare un appunto sulla questione.
Forum come questo vivono sulla garanzia dell'anonimato: nel momento in cui si vengono a raccontare questioni e fatti molto personali non si dovrebbero temere ripercussioni nella vita reale.
Altrimenti, chi ce lo fa fare di rischiare conseguenze serie nella vita reale per cercare un confronto in rete?
Si smette di scrivere in chiaro ciò che non si vuole far sapere e al limite si cercano confidenze più intime con chi ci si fida di più in MP.
Ma questo suggella la fine del forum, anzi, del concetto stesso di forum su argomento personali come questo.
Sarebbe interessante discutere anche di come questo sia potuto accadere e valutare eventualmente cosa fare perché questo non accada più, perché si torni ad avere la fiducia necessaria per scrivere senza reticenze.
Un'altra questione riguarda infatti anche il vostro "sentire": quanto è accaduto ha cambiato o cambierà in qualche modo il rapporto con il/i forum e i social network che utilizzate?


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è quello che si sta facendo, ma se qualcuno è talmente intriso di odio da arrivare a fare quello che è stato fatto, occorre usare mezzi ancora più incisivi per fermarlo.


Più che altro bisognerebbe capire chi è e prendere provvedimenti contro lui (e solo lui/lei).
Temere tutto e tutti dovendosi guardare le spalle nell'incertezza del colpevole non è un incentivo per chi scrive sui forum. 
Si crea un po' il clima da "Dieci piccoli indiani".
Che magari è anche l'obiettivo di chi ha pensato questa cosa.


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro bisognerebbe capire chi è e prendere provvedimenti contro lui (e solo lui/lei).
> Temere tutto e tutti dovendosi guardare le spalle nell'incertezza del colpevole non è un incentivo per chi scrive sui forum.
> Si crea un po' il clima da "Dieci piccoli indiani".


.
ma setuto si è svolto con una lettera privata e non credo sia stata firmata mi spieghi come si può risalire a lui o lei ?
Puoi fare congetture ma verità nesssuna


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora. Verissimo quello che dici in punto influenza dell'ambiente. Diciamo però che nell'ambito delle interazioni umane questa distinzione tra pubblico e giocatori io non la vedo. Ci sono persone sullo stesso piano. E certo: questo non toglie che ve ne possano essere alcune che per determinate caratteristiche di credibilità  (vera o presunta che sia) maggiormente in grado di ottenere ascolto, ed eventualmente fomentare il matto di turno. E l'ambiente a volte fa il resto. Come anche no, perché sempre di scelta individuale si tratta. Anche quella di stare in un certo ambiente. I miei personali campanelli di allarme? Ti dirò: Saltano non per le bagatelle, ma quando mi accorgo che c'è una gara al ribasso senza limiti. Non esiste uno stop: per cui si crea un clima surreale in forza del quale l'evidenza di alcuni fatti viene negata, e cio' che resta e' un contenitore vuoto. Tipo che spacco macchine, incendio negozi eppero' guai a dirmi qualcosa. E se lo fai sicuramente sei peggio di me. Quel sei peggio di me, in ambienti vuoti, ha troppo eco. Con la conseguenza che non si tratta più di parlare di pecche: si tratta di cambiare aria, o diventare peggio di quella voce. A seconda.


Appunto è  secondo te conviene avere dialogo con chi esercita la distorsione e da spazio al vuoto ? No quindi per me  basta non calcolare tanta stupidità...punto ..e l'ho consigliato all'uall'utente leso..distogli lo sguardo ...pensa alla tua tutela


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Al di là della questione della solidarietà, mi permetto di fare un appunto sulla questione.
> Forum come questo vivono sulla garanzia dell'anonimato: nel momento in cui si vengono a raccontare questioni e fatti molto personali non si dovrebbero temere ripercussioni nella vita reale.
> Altrimenti, chi ce lo fa fare di rischiare conseguenze serie nella vita reale per cercare un confronto in rete?
> Si smette di scrivere in chiaro ciò che non si vuole far sapere e al limite si cercano confidenze più intime con chi ci si fida di più in MP.
> ...


Credo che qualsiasi intromissione nella vita reale, dal virtuale, faccia riflettere, quando non voluta. Specialmente in posti che non trattano, che ne so, di pesca. Non è un forum tecnico, dove (al più) potrebbe emergere che sei una capra. Provo a rispondere sincera: Potessi tornare indietro certe cose di me non le scriverei più. E ad una cosa farò particolare attenzione: a mantenere l'anonimato. Almeno fino a quando non si saranno risolti certi aspetti della mia vita. E lo dico io che non ho particolari cose da nascondere, se non la cosa dello scrivere qui in se' e certe fasi della mia vita che non vorrei conoscessero cani e porci. Ribadisco: l'unica in certe situazioni e' salvare l'anonimato.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ma setuto si è svolto con una lettera privata e non credo sia stata firmata mi spieghi come si può risalire a lui o lei ?
> Puoi fare congetture ma verità nesssuna


Ti posso dire come farei io. Andrei per esclusione. Tra chi legge FB, chi legge qui che quindi era aggiornato sulle informazioni, chi ce l'ha su, chi scriveva in MP, etc. etc.
Da decine di persone ne metti sul piatto... quante? Sei o sette?
E cominci a ragionarci sopra.
Vedrai che mettendo insieme anche due o tre termini particolari usati nella lettera al colpevole ci arrivi...
prima o poi.
Forse, eh.
Ma sempre meglio tentare di colpire il bersaglio che sparare nel mucchio. 
Anche se non dubito che lo si stia facendo già.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Al di là della questione della solidarietà, mi permetto di fare un appunto sulla questione.
> Forum come questo vivono sulla garanzia dell'anonimato: nel momento in cui si vengono a raccontare questioni e fatti molto personali non si dovrebbero temere ripercussioni nella vita reale.
> Altrimenti, chi ce lo fa fare di rischiare conseguenze serie nella vita reale per cercare un confronto in rete?
> Si smette di scrivere in chiaro ciò che non si vuole far sapere e al limite si cercano confidenze più intime con chi ci si fida di più in MP.
> ...


No ...per me


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ti posso dire come farei io. Andrei per esclusione. Tra chi legge FB, chi legge qui che quindi era aggiornato sulle informazioni, chi ce l'ha su, chi scriveva in MP, etc. etc.
> Da decine di persone ne metti sul piatto... quante? Sei o sette?
> E cominci a ragionarci sopra.
> Vedrai che mettendo insieme anche due o tre termini particolari usati nella lettera al colpevole ci arrivi...
> ...


Esatto keep and calm...la fretta serve a un cazzo di solito


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ti posso dire come farei io. Andrei per esclusione. Tra chi legge FB, chi legge qui che quindi era aggiornato sulle informazioni, chi ce l'ha su, chi scriveva in MP, etc. etc.
> Da decine di persone ne metti sul piatto... quante? Sei o sette?
> E cominci a ragionarci sopra.
> Vedrai che mettendo insieme anche due o tre termini particolari usati nella lettera al colpevole ci arrivi...
> ...


Devi sempre tenere presente, inoltre, che chi ha fatto la porcata ci legge.... e presumo sia presente anche di là.
Però sarei curioso di sapere in che clima gli è maturata la decisione di fare quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Devi sempre tenere presente, inoltre, che chi ha fatto la porcata ci legge.... e presumo sia presente anche di là.
> Però sarei curioso di sapere in che clima gli è maturata la decisione di fare quello che ha fatto.


ma clima becero ovvio ...:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me libertà e' pensare ciò che si pensa a prescindere da dove ci si trova. Un esempio: non è che qui mi sei simpatico, e altrove mi sei antipatico. *E' inevitabile avere giudizi e opinioni su un altro.* Anche qui: nulla di male nel dire tizio (che a te sta simpatico) a me e' invece antipatico. Per mille mila motivi, o fosse anche solo a livello epidermico. E' assai brutto il comportamento di chi, *con la scusa (ufficiale) di proteggerti da chissà che mostro (e che sono io? Una povera scema?) *paventa chissà quali conseguenze negative per il solo atto di conoscere l'altro. All'inizio credi sia una sorta di istinto materno, per quanto sbagliato. E la reazione è quella di dire "ellamaddosca!".Poi riflettendo capisci che non c'è nessuna volontà genuina di mettere in guardia chi da chi. Ma solo voglia di denigrare. Al pari di chi ti dice che* fai schifo ma poi non sa neppure spiegarti il perché*.Non mi avrebbe spostato una virgola se tu mi avessi detto " non scrivere la'". O meglio: me la avrebbe, eccome, spostata. Ma solo su di te. Inizialmente magari ci avrei visto un affettuoso avvertimento. Ma ti avrei messo alla prova, e se avessi capito che l'intento era solo denigratorio, beh... Avrei tratto le conclusioni che più mi sarebbe aggradato trarre. Nulla di particolarmente male, comunque.


primo neretto: si, è inevitabile.
io l'ho su ciascuno degli utenti qui dentro, ovviamente per quel che posso aver letto e carpito di loro

a te interessa la mia opinione su di te? se si, me la chiedi,  te la dico senza veli e senza problemi, ti do la versione politically correct e quella da vomito, quella infiocchettata e quella nuda e cruda, te la confeziono come ti pare.

diversamente se te la dico di mia sponte, è solo un'ansia tutta mia di farti sapere quanto sei..(stronza? - furba? acuta? demente?) 

questo non significa che una pessima opinione che io possa aver di te significa che TUTTO quel che scriverai sarà PESSIMO. 

se tu ti rivolgi a me (ad esempio), con un: 
senti, testa di cazzo.... (segue testo) io non leggerò NULLA del resto, e penso molti altri, se a loro fosse rivolto.
Ci fosse scritta la verità più pura dietro

qui non siamo a scuola, se uno non sa fare a comunicare non è un problema mio, ci sono le scuole adatte
e se qui si sta a comunicare, credo che sia nel suo interesse che la comunicazione vada a buon fine, oppure è uno sfogo personale e allora abbiam capito che è solo uno sfogatoio.

Secondo neretto..
beh.. c'è chi desidera questo approccio, scambiando per "coccole" quelle che secondo me coccole non sono

terzo neretto: questo è un dramma se avviene.. ma io, tu, nessuno è l'addetto a risolvere i drammi altrui
se non lo sa spiegare chi te lo dicesse... devi prender atto che (come detto prima) ti avrebbe detto che fai schifo:
1 se dicevi che andavi al mare in costa smeralda
2 se dicevi che la tua auto preferita è la mercedes
3 se a tavola adori i dolci al cucchiaio
etc....

in pratica, non sta parlando di concetti, non sta confrontandosi su concetti, non ha alcuna voglia o capacità o intenzione di farlo, almeno con te

ne va preso atto e stop, che possiamo fare? io l'appetito non ce lo perdo :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma clima becero ovvio ...:carneval:


E meno male che il clima del cazzo era di qua.


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> primo neretto: si, è inevitabile.
> io l'ho su ciascuno degli utenti qui dentro, ovviamente per quel che posso aver letto e carpito di loro
> 
> a te interessa la mia opinione su di te? se si, me la chiedi,  te la dico senza veli e senza problemi, ti do la versione politically correct e quella da vomito, quella infiocchettata e quella nuda e cruda, te la confeziono come ti pare.
> ...


Mah. Non so cosa risponderti. Tendenzialmente un forum, per me, e' un luogo di scambio. Anche acceso, ma pure sempre scambio. Quando ti accorgi che viene meno quella componente ha un vantaggio, rispetto alla vita reale di tutti i giorni: non ci interagisci più, e dovrebbe bastare poco. Tutto vorrei, fuorché dovermi preoccupare di possibili interazioni di quello che scrivo qui sopra nella mia vita reale. Anche se questi momenti ne fanno parte. Tutto qui. Posso starti antipatica, me lo puoi dire, possiamo anche litigare. Però se tutto deve diventare un pretesto per polemiche, e in questo contesto tutto diventa una gara al ribasso.... Beh. Ad un certo punto scappa la voglia di perdere tempo abbruttendomi. Non è utile, e non è nemmeno un circolo da cui è facile uscire. Non dico neanche colpa mia, o colpa tua: parto pure dal presupposto di avere contribuito. Amen. E faccio un bel clic, il bello del forum e' che lo puoi fare. Nel reale è più difficile. Certo: do' per presupposto che comunque tutti conoscano l'esistenza di limiti che dovrebbero essere invalicabili ovunque, e soprattutto in questi contesti. Perciò escludo il personale. Quando invece succedono cose che lo travalicano, rifletto. Comunque e' il mio ultimo post su questo 3d. Non so bene cosa sia capitato, qualcosa ho intuito, e non mi piace niente.


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Devi sempre tenere presente, inoltre, che chi ha fatto la porcata ci legge.... e presumo sia presente anche di là.
> Però sarei curioso di sapere in che clima gli è maturata la decisione di fare quello che ha fatto.


Il Confessionale è libero in lettura e non potrebbe essere altrimenti.

chi ha fatto l'infamata è un soggetto che è notoriamente disturbato (perchè, per rispondere anche a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ) abbiamo già fatto 2 conti e forti sospetti su di un soggetto li abbiamo già.

manca un anello per chiudere la catena, non sarà banale trovarlo anche perchè abbiamo appurato che non avremo aiuto, se non da noi stessi.

nell'immediato però conta mettere in sicurezza il reale di chi è stato colpito alle spalle.   per tutto il resto abbiamo tempo.   e garantisco che non sarà chi è stato colpito alle spalle a dover avere paura.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. Non so cosa risponderti. Tendenzialmente un forum, per me, e' un luogo di scambio. Anche acceso, ma pure sempre scambio. Quando ti accorgi che viene meno quella componente ha un vantaggio, rispetto alla vita reale di tutti i giorni: non ci interagisci più, e dovrebbe bastare poco. Tutto vorrei, fuorché dovermi preoccupare di possibili interazioni di quello che scrivo qui sopra nella mia vita reale. Anche se questi momenti ne fanno parte. Tutto qui. Posso starti antipatica, me lo puoi dire, possiamo anche litigare. Però se tutto deve diventare un pretesto per polemiche, e in questo contesto tutto diventa una gara al ribasso.... Beh. Ad un certo punto scappa la voglia di perdere tempo abbruttendomi. Non è utile, e non è nemmeno un circolo da cui è facile uscire. Non dico neanche colpa mia, o colpa tua: parto pure dal presupposto di avere contribuito. Amen. E faccio un bel clic, il bello del forum e' che lo puoi fare. Nel reale è più difficile. Certo: do' per presupposto che comunque tutti conoscano l'esistenza di limiti che dovrebbero essere invalicabili ovunque, e soprattutto in questi contesti. Perciò escludo il personale. Quando invece succedono cose che lo travalicano, rifletto. Comunque e' il mio ultimo post su questo 3d. Non so bene cosa sia capitato, qualcosa ho intuito, e non mi piace niente.


Hai presenta la delazione più  becera che sfocia nel privato ? Ecco aggiungi la parola anonimo e les jeux sont fait
No credo che non dovrebbe piacere a nessuno .


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> do' per presupposto che comunque tutti conoscano l'esistenza di limiti che dovrebbero essere invalicabili ovunque, e soprattutto in questi contesti. Perciò escludo il personale. Quando invece succedono cose che lo travalicano, rifletto.


Purtroppo quei limiti che tu dici (passare dal virtuale al personale/reale) son gia stati abbondantemente superati la scorsa estate, e tu come altri, qui a scrivere c'eri.

Per cui questa non è affatto una novità, ma purtroppo una preoccupante replica, e mi piacerebbe chiudere con una distensiva battuta di spirito, in ottica positiva

Ma la realtà va guardata dritta in faccia

Oggi a me domani a te

Inutile nascondersi dietro a un dito, serve prudenza e cautela, in special modo per la parte pubblica.

Questo come norma di condotta generale che consiglierei a chiunque


----------



## Woland (21 Marzo 2017)

Io mi chiedevo come si è arrivati a questi livelli di odio? Boh probabilmente passerò da ingenuo ma non si poteva fare qualcosa per tempo, qualche contromisura? Perchè leggendovi dall'esterno, senza sapere nulla delle dinamiche interne del forum, credetemi che si percepiva benissimo l'astio e la rivalità tra forumisti ed era solo la punta dell'iceberg visto quello che è successo... Adesso se ho capito bene quello di cui si parla si è fatto un salto di qualità nella perfidia, altro che odio qui siamo sfociati quasi nel criminale.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Io mi chiedevo come si è arrivati a questi livelli di odio? Boh probabilmente passerò da ingenuo ma non si poteva fare qualcosa per tempo, qualche contromisura? Perchè leggendovi dall'esterno, senza sapere nulla delle dinamiche interne del forum, credetemi che si percepiva benissimo l'astio e la rivalità tra forumisti ed era solo la punta dell'iceberg visto quello che è successo... Adesso se ho capito bene quello di cui si parla si è fatto un salto di qualità nella perfidia, altro che odio qui siamo sfociati quasi nel criminale.


Perché a taluni il virtuale pare un gioco ...quindi va bene tutto ...no limits ...
E inevitabilmente a qualcuno parte la brocca e decide che si può irrompere nel reale 
Tanto è un gioco no ? ...a no non lo è  ...già proprio no


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Woland ha detto:


> Io mi chiedevo come si è arrivati a questi livelli di odio? Boh probabilmente passerò da ingenuo ma non si poteva fare qualcosa per tempo, qualche contromisura? Perchè leggendovi dall'esterno, senza sapere nulla delle dinamiche interne del forum, credetemi che si percepiva benissimo l'astio e la rivalità tra forumisti ed era solo la punta dell'iceberg visto quello che è successo... Adesso se ho capito bene quello di cui si parla si è fatto un salto di qualità nella perfidia, altro che odio qui siamo sfociati quasi nel criminale.


Sai, la colpa morì fanciulla...

E le colpe in genere saranno di sicuro un po da tutte le parti, come in tutte le cose, io non ne ho alcun dubbio

Ma il problema per me non è tanto stabilire chi sia il colpevole unico, tirar su una bella croce e crocifiggerlo.

Ma stabilire concordemente, ragionevolmente e coscienziosamente che una corda si sta rompendo, a continuarla a tirare, da opposte parti

E non sto parlando affatto di questi giorni, per esser precisi, ma di passato

Poi.. Se la corda improvvisamente si rompe, e il culo che sbatacchia a terra non è il proprio....", essu che tragedie, che vuoi che sia una culata, tanto mica è il mio.... Suvvia si scherzava.."

E anche questi, volendo, per chi li rilascia, sono piccoli ma inequivocabili indicatori sostanziali del tipo di persona che puo essere quella che scrive dietro a un semplice nick.

Che se il culo disgraziatamente era il suo, vedevi come fischiava come un canino a cui han pestato la zampina, per quella culata di cui ride e minimizza


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai, la colpa morì fanciulla...
> 
> E le colpe in genere saranno di sicuro un po da tutte le parti, come in tutte le cose, io non ne ho alcun dubbio
> 
> ...



La maggior parte delle persone che scrivono qui, vecchi e nuovi, ha qualcosa da nascondere.
Traditi e traditori rivelano parti intime di sé ma sono intrecciati dalla reciproca difesa delle proprie storie, della propria privacy, del proprio reale. Non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi sia fatto a te.
Contravvenire a questa regola non è propriamente comune qui: non devi aver niente da perdere o devi avere qualcosa da guadagnare, oppure non avere "testa".


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle persone che scrivono qui, vecchi e nuovi,* ha qualcosa da nascondere.*
> Traditi e traditori rivelano parti intime di sé ma sono intrecciati dalla reciproca difesa delle proprie storie, della propria privacy, del proprio reale. Non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi sia fatto a te.
> Contravvenire a questa regola non è propriamente comune qui: non devi aver niente da perdere o devi avere qualcosa da guadagnare, oppure non avere "testa".


.
hai detto bene e speriamo che rimanga tale :up:
Comunque la cosa di cui si parla rimane una bastardata che ci pone degli interrogativi razionalizzare la fiducia e se poi viene mal risposta , come a detto più volte lei da qualcuno , sarebbe il caso di sapere chi è non per fargli chissà che ma pagarlo con i trenta danari come chi dileggiò una persona che conosciamo bene .
Aoh detto alla romana :ve volete fa li cazzi propri? Si campa bene e forse si arriva anche a 100 anni


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle persone che scrivono qui, vecchi e nuovi, ha qualcosa da nascondere.
> Traditi e traditori rivelano parti intime di sé ma sono intrecciati dalla reciproca difesa delle proprie storie, della propria privacy, del proprio reale. Non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi sia fatto a te.
> Contravvenire a questa regola non è propriamente comune qui: non devi aver niente da perdere o devi avere qualcosa da guadagnare, oppure non avere "testa".


Certo che si, ognuno ha storie 

Io ho il piacere o il disgusto di interagire con te Danny, ma è una interazione virtuale.

Ma dietro Danny  (come dietro ciascuno di noi) c'è una persona

E se quella persona è Gino Sannino di Nichelino, la cui moglie prende il cappuccino in via del gelsomino, e io lo so e salto il fosso, e NELLA MIA TESTA comincio a interagire non più vs virtuale ma vs reale, questo luogo è FUORI LUOGO.

E tutto si altera pure se ancora nulla di strano sembra accadere. Ma il banco è già saltato

Ci sono le mail, c'è whatsapp, c'è il vedersi, per interagire con Gino Sannino, se proprio ci tengo

Qui c'è Danny. E deve valere per chiunque, tutti sullo stesso piano, qui

Questo è ciò di cui sono fermamente convinto, ma mica da ora, ma da sempre


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle persone che scrivono qui, vecchi e nuovi, ha qualcosa da nascondere.
> Traditi e traditori rivelano parti intime di sé ma sono intrecciati dalla reciproca difesa delle proprie storie, della propria privacy, del proprio reale. Non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi sia fatto a te.
> Contravvenire a questa regola non è propriamente comune qui: non devi aver niente da perdere o devi avere qualcosa da guadagnare, oppure non avere "testa".


O fuori di testa


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che si, ognuno ha storie
> 
> Io ho il piacere o il disgusto di interagire con te Danny, ma è una interazione virtuale.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto....  e come farei io a sapere nome cognome indirizzo della persona che sta dietro ad un nick ? I casi sono due : o sono in contatto nel reale con questa persona, per cui c'è stato uno scambio di dati sensibili tra di noi oppure ho carpito questi dati con mezzi illegali o subdoli...
Capisci che a questo punto, in base all'alternativa effettivamente verificatasi, la deplorevole faccenda può assumere aspetti e valutazioni totalmente diverse tra loro. In entrambi i casi io non avrei esternato nulla sino alla ragionevole convinzione di chi fosse  il responsabile, dopo di che - in base ad effettivi riscontri probatori - avrei deciso quale via intraprendere. Per quanto ovvio sono molto dispiaciuto per quanto successo a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION].


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2017)

*...*



brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto....  e come farei io a sapere nome cognome indirizzo della persona che sta dietro ad un nick ? I casi sono due : o sono in contatto nel reale con questa persona, per cui c'è stato uno scambio di dati sensibili tra di noi oppure ho carpito questi dati con mezzi illegali o subdoli...
> Capisci che a questo punto, in base all'alternativa effettivamente verificatasi, la deplorevole faccenda può assumere aspetti e valutazioni totalmente diverse tra loro. In entrambi i casi io non avrei esternato nulla sino alla ragionevole convinzione di chi fosse  il responsabile, dopo di che - in base ad effettivi riscontri probatori - avrei deciso quale via intraprendere. Per quanto ovvio sono molto dispiaciuto per quanto successo a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION].


Certo.. Come vedi io scrivo cose generiche.. Porto mie riflessioni generiche... 

Sulla specifico provo un misto tra disagio e pudore... E sinceramente non ho contributi particolari che non siano un ricalcare quanto già scritto da molti


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

Indubbiamente per agire così qualcuno ha avuto dati sensibili peraltro di chi non è  mai stato presente ne citato con indicazioni di dati  personali
Quindi qualcuno è  risalito come i salmoni ad una identità oppure gliel'hanno suggerita 

Quindi io penserei a chi può odiarmi...a chi può avere già dati sensibili..o può averli avuto da terze persone che li conoscono i 

Non è  facile risalire ma non impossibile ...in queste cose ci vuole calma...affidarsi a chi può aiutare e farlo senza clamore o pubblicità alcuna

Le somme  si tirano alla fine di un percorso perché il diritto di tutelarsi da un aggressione è  sacrosanto


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> hai detto bene e speriamo che rimanga tale :up:
> Comunque la cosa di cui si parla rimane una bastardata che ci pone degli interrogativi razionalizzare la fiducia e se poi viene mal risposta , come a detto più volte lei da qualcuno , sarebbe il caso di sapere chi è non per fargli chissà che ma pagarlo con i trenta danari come chi dileggiò una persona che conosciamo bene .
> Aoh detto alla romana :ve volete fa li cazzi propri? Si campa bene e forse si arriva anche a 100 anni


un po quello che si diceva in un'altra discussione sulle chat. Ricordi? Non sai mai veramente con chi hai a che fare. Vuoi che siamo noi a sbilanciarci nel riporre fiducia, vuoi che i terzi cercano di sapere di noi per vie traverse. Forum o chat le brutte persone ci sono sempre, poi nascoste dietro una tastiera, in alcuni viene fuori il peggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un po quello che si diceva in un'altra discussione sulle chat. Ricordi? Non sai mai veramente con chi hai a che fare. Vuoi che siamo noi a sbilanciarci nel riporre fiducia, vuoi che i terzi cercano di sapere di noi per vie traverse. Forum o chat le brutte persone ci sono sempre, poi nascoste dietro una tastiera, in alcuni viene fuori il peggio.


Appunto sempre meglio mettere in conto o dire poco di se 

Prudenza..in definitiva


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2017)

Sono ovviamente stato informato del nuovo casino e mi pare superfluo esprimere disgusto per l'autore del gesto e solidarietà a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION], cosa che ho già fatto e continuerò a fare soprattutto per altri canali.

Non credo che l'autore del gesto verrà mai alla luce comunque. Si possono fare mille congetture, si può arrivare anche a stabilire che probabilmente si tratta di Tizio e non di Caio, ma alla fine non si potrà mai stabilirlo con certezza e neppure dimostrarlo.
Non si può neppure sapere se colui che ha fatto sta porcata circoli ancora per i Forum oppure no. Se sia di qui, di là o tenga il piede in tutte e due le scarpe. Quasi certamente inoltre ha agito da solo. Non credo che ci possa essere un'altra merda di tale portata che lo abbia aiutato nel compiere un gesto simile. 

Forse sarebbe stato meglio il silenzio, avendo in mano solo un pugno di mosche. Ma capisco che è anche molto difficile tenere a bada gli impulsi omicidi quando accadono queste cose e la prima reazione sia quella (comprensibilissima) di gridare la proprio incazzatura e magari di cercare un aiuto che però difficilmente arriverà. Non perché ci sia omertà o voglia di insabbiare tutto, quanto piuttosto perché non vedo in che modo possa palesarsi tale aiuto.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono ovviamente stato informato del nuovo casino e mi pare superfluo esprimere disgusto per l'autore del gesto e solidarietà a @_farfalla_, cosa che ho già fatto e continuerò a fare soprattutto per altri canali.
> 
> Non credo che l'autore del gesto verrà mai alla luce comunque. Si possono fare mille congetture, si può arrivare anche a stabilire che probabilmente si tratta di Tizio e non di Caio, ma alla fine non si potrà mai stabilirlo con certezza e neppure dimostrarlo.
> Non si può neppure sapere se colui che ha fatto sta porcata circoli ancora per i Forum oppure no. Se sia di qui, di là o tenga il piede in tutte e due le scarpe. Quasi certamente inoltre ha agito da solo. Non credo che ci possa essere un'altra merda di tale portata che lo abbia aiutato nel compiere un gesto simile.
> ...


la rosa dei sospetti è molto ristretta.   non è sicuramente qualcuno che ha ancora cittadinanza su Tradinet.   è vero che con quello che abbiamo non possiamo sbilanciarci ad affermare che il colpevole sia XY.

so che è molto ingenuo sperare che qualcuno che sa (e fidati che qualcuno sa) si metta una mano sulla coscienza.
ma se esiste un 2% di possibilità di arrivare lo stesso a scoprire l'identità dell'infame, lo perseguiremo.

e se salta fuori anche il nome di chi sa e sta tacendo, la reazione non sarà delicata.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la rosa dei sospetti è molto ristretta.   non è sicuramente qualcuno che ha ancora cittadinanza su Tradinet.   è vero che con quello che abbiamo non possiamo sbilanciarci ad affermare che il colpevole sia XY.
> 
> so che è molto ingenuo sperare che qualcuno che sa (e fidati che qualcuno sa) si metta una mano sulla coscienza.
> ma se esiste un 2% di possibilità di arrivare lo stesso a scoprire l'identità dell'infame, lo perseguiremo.
> ...


Ma questo lo deciderà la diretta interessata direi


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la rosa dei sospetti è molto ristretta.   non è sicuramente qualcuno che ha ancora cittadinanza su Tradinet.   è vero che con quello che abbiamo non possiamo sbilanciarci ad affermare che il colpevole sia XY.
> 
> so che è molto ingenuo sperare che qualcuno che sa (e fidati che qualcuno sa) si metta una mano sulla coscienza.
> ma se esiste un 2% di possibilità di arrivare lo stesso a scoprire l'identità dell'infame, lo perseguiremo.
> ...


Siamo sempre nel campo delle ipotesi/sospetti/supposizioni ecc.

Non si arriverà mai alla certezza, a meno che qualcuno si autodenunci. Non credo però che l'autore del gesto tema di andare all'inferno e voglia espiare i propri peccati.

Penso poi che non si debba neppure incorrere nell'errore di sovrapporre il gesto di una persona chiaramente disturbata con un luogo virtuale (sia questo, il Forum di Zod o quello sul punto croce).
Di fronte a un tale fatto si può esprimere solo solidarietà, ma in mancanza di certezze è ovvio che ognuno faccia le proprie personali supposizioni su chi può essere stato, sui perché, sui come e via discorrendo (nella maggioranza dei casi probabilmente ben lontane dalla realtà).

Il dispiacere umano (che immagino sia unanime) non deve portare però a conclusioni sbagliate e a fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, pensando che se si sta in un posto dove magari può esserci una merda, lo sono necessariamente tutti gli altri. Questo non lo condivido. E' un modo di pensare che non mi appartiene e volevo esternarlo.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Siamo sempre nel campo delle ipotesi/sospetti/supposizioni ecc.
> 
> Non si arriverà mai alla certezza, a meno che qualcuno si autodenunci. Non credo però che l'autore del gesto tema di andare all'inferno e voglia espiare i propri peccati.
> 
> ...


al momento faccio molta fatica ad individuare innocenti.  anche se non posso nascondere che qualcuno tra coloro che non sono più qui sta aprendo gli occhi e questo non può che farmi piacere.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> *al momento faccio molta fatica ad individuare innocenti*.  anche se non posso nascondere che qualcuno tra coloro che non sono più qui sta aprendo gli occhi e questo non può che farmi piacere.


Ma su quali basi affermi questo scusa? Non capisco

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma su quali basi affermi questo scusa? Non capisco
> 
> Buscopann


Certamente c'è una corresponsabilità morale di chi, tanti, non ha fatto altro che alimentare odio sulla base di pettegolezzi.
Oltretutto gente che il più pulito c'ha la rogna si è tolto la trave per guardare pagliuzze.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente c'è una corresponsabilità morale di chi, tanti, non ha fatto altro che alimentare odio sulla base di pettegolezzi.
> Oltretutto gente che il più pulito c'ha la rogna si è tolto la trave per guardare pagliuzze.


Tutto ciò deve essere di insegnamento per due cose:

1) Un posto deve avere delle regole certe e chi le prevarica deve essere escluso. Ciò non dà garanzia che non capiti quello che è successo a Farfalla, ma entro certi limiti lo argina.

2) Se si hanno cose da nascondere (e per molti in questo posto è così) bisogna stare molto attenti nel parlare con troppa gente.

Per il resto le corresponsabilità morali possono riguardare alcuni (entro certi limiti però), ma non certamente tutti coloro che hanno scelto di stare in un altro posto.
Sarebbe come dire che siccome un Ultras della Longobarda (così pare, ma non si è neppure sicuri che sia della Longobarda perché nessuno ha visto niente) ha mandato all'ospedale uno dell'Albinoleffe, tutti i tifosi della Longobarda sono degli stronzi.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutto ciò deve essere di insegnamento per due cose:
> 
> 1) Un posto deve avere delle regole certe e chi le prevarica deve essere escluso. Ciò non dà garanzia che non capiti quello che è successo a Farfalla, ma entro certi limiti lo argina.
> 
> ...


Però quelli della curva che per mesi hanno urlato "La parola d'ordine è una sola: viulenza!" sì.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però quelli della curva che per mesi hanno urlato "La parola d'ordine è una sola: viulenza!" sì.


Se il coro si sente dentro lo stadio, non significa che urlano tutti. Ma non è che cambi squadra solo perché non condividi un coro.

Buscoapnn


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se il coro si sente dentro lo stadio, non significa che urlano tutti. Ma non è che cambi squadra solo perché non condividi un coro.
> 
> Buscoapnn


Magari non vai più nel club di quella curva.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari non vai più nel club di quella curva.


Questo ci salverà dal rischio che fatti come questo possano ripetersi?


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo ci salverà dal rischio che fatti come questo possano ripetersi?


Assolutamente no.

Io tutta questa corresponsabilità morale non ce la vedo. Non credo che chi non è qui sia contento per quello che è successo a Farfalla, con l'unica eccezione dell'autore del gesto (ed eventualmente di qualche squilibrato come lui)..che non sapremo mai chi è e dove razzola.

Buscopann


----------

